# rear seat removal



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Sorry for a basic question but I couldn't find the answer in the archives. How do you remove the rear seat. Is this a latch/catch or is it just muscle and pull up. Thanks for any help.

Joe


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

Had to click on your name to see what kind of car. Should be the same as my '67. On either side of the tranny hump at the bottom of the seat is a bracket. The seat itself has a bracket that slips into the one on the floor. Imagine the bracket attached to the seat is going to be moved back towards the trunk. When it gets to the back of the floor bracket you lift the seat front up a little and now the bracket attached to the seat can move forward and you can pull the seat out. You do this blind. I think you can feel along the underside of the seat till you find the bracket. Push hard at this point. When you think you've pushed it as far as you can, lift up and try to pull the seat forward.


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks for the help. I'll give it a shoot.


----------



## ah53 (May 22, 2015)

Thanks. i will report back on my success......or failure.


----------



## pjw1967 (Mar 10, 2014)

ah53 said:


> Sorry for a basic question but I couldn't find the answer in the archives. How do you remove the rear seat. Is this a latch/catch or is it just muscle and pull up. Thanks for any help.
> 
> Joe


While fighting with the pass side door latch, I took some photos of the rear seat hold down gizmos.


----------

